# Subungual hematoma evac



## dmills (Aug 14, 2012)

We have a new sports medicine guy joining our group.  One of the procedures he does is evacuation of subungual hematomas.  I have the CPT code 11740 for the procedure, but am unsure of billing guidelines for this.  Does anyone know if it is separately billable or would it be bundled with the E/M?


----------



## dclark7 (Aug 14, 2012)

This would be the same as any other minor procedure, as long as the documentation supports billing both you can bill with modifier 25 on the E/M


----------



## dmills (Aug 15, 2012)

I thought that would be the case, but wanted to be sure.
Thanks.


----------

